
Show HN: An online bookmark manager for podcasts (08/24/2020) - spdydve
The other day I scratched my own itch and create an online bookmark manager for the podcasts I was listening to. It allows the user to mark points of interest and add notes to them to return to later.<p>Feedback on the website would be amazing. It&#x27;s only MVP, but I have a lot of features I am getting ready to add.<p>Podcastmarks --&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2QmRvjf
======
spdydve
[https://bit.ly/2QmRvjf](https://bit.ly/2QmRvjf)

------
O_H_E
Yes, yes, yes. That is definitely an itch I have.

~~~
spdydve
Right!? If you end up checking it out let me know what you think!

